# X und Nice Value

## viz

Hallo.

Ich wollte mich mal erkundigen, in welcher Config festgelegt wird, mit welchem Nice Wert X startet. Spaetestens, wenn man X in der Default Einstellung nutzt und der Compiler rattert, beginnt es zu ruckeln. Wird der Nice Wert fuer X (bei Debian ist der Standard Wert "-10") wie auch unter Debian ueber die Datei Xwrapper.config gesteuert, oder ist dieser Xwrapper ein "Debian-only" Feature? Alternativ koennte man sich natuerlich auch ein Shellscript schreiben, welches X mit nice -10 aufruft, aber mich wuerde einfach mal interessieren, ob es da eine "offizielle" Config gibt.  :Smile: 

Meine Daten der Gentoo Box:

800 Mhz Athlon TB

512 MB SDRAM

Dank und Gruss,

- viz

----------

## franco

Der Ansatz ist IMHO falsch. X ist wirklich nicht wichtig genug, mit negativem Nicelevel zu laufen. Setze lieber das Nicelevel des anderen Prozesses hoch. z.B:

/etc/make.conf oder /etc/env.d/20make

MAKE="nice -19 make"

Damit bekommt make und alles, was der dann aufruft ein ordentlich niedriges Nicelevel. Ansonsten ist vielleicht noch

su -

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

Processor type and features  --->

[*] Preemptible Kernel

hilfreich.

Files, in denen der X-Prozeß gestartet wird, sind zB

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xdm/Xservers

/usr/X11R6/bin/startx

abhaengig davon, wie Du X ueberhaupt starten willst.

Franco

----------

## citizen428

Also falls mir X bei meinem doch schon etwas betagteren Rechner zu träge wird (z.B. machmal beim emergen), re-nice ich es einfach bei Bedarf mit 

# renice -XX `ps ho pid -C X`

auf einer Konsole. Statt -XX einfach gewünschten Nicelevel angeben. Denn wenn nicht grade kompiliert wird reicht mir der Standardwert eigentlich.

----------

## viz

Danke fuer Eure Tips. renice funktioniert soweit wunderbar. Und zur Not kann ich die Prioritaet vom gcc einfach etwas runterkurbeln.  :Smile: 

----------

